# Titus & the Tasmanian Devil(pixs)!!



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Copy cat:










The 2 together:













































Titus:










Gaia:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So cute!!! Does she have a name? Did I miss that thread?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, they are so beautiful! Titus is a very handsome man! Your girl has already grown since the last pictures!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Cute. cute, cute and they look like best friends.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

Aww, I loved those pictures!! I love that little Gaia is following Titus around =)

Thanks for sharing those!!

Kim


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

She is beautiful!


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

She's absolutely gorgeous.....just a wonderful coat on her....love all the pics....on every one I said....AWWWWWWWWWW.......::


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Titus and Gaia make a great looking pair. Titus will be a great mentor for his baby sister.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Soooooo cute!!! I love how she's following Titus around like she's entranced by him. Titus is one gorgeous guy! Wowzer!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> So cute!!! Does she have a name? Did I miss that thread?


Yes,her name is:Gaia Du Pre de Califourny


Nash666 said:


> She's absolutely gorgeous.....just a wonderful coat on her....love all the pics....on every one I said....AWWWWWWWWWW.......::


Thanks!.



Oaklys Dad said:


> Titus and Gaia make a great looking pair. Titus will be a great mentor for his baby sister.


They love eachother and are starting to play,together and yes,Titus will be a great mentor!.



Ranger said:


> Soooooo cute!!! I love how she's following Titus around like she's entranced by him. Titus is one gorgeous guy! Wowzer!


Thanks!.I love them,both so I'm not very objective,lol!.

Did I tell you,how wonderful it is,to have 2 dogs,again!.
I see a change,in Titus where you can see he's happy.He's,also, amazingly patient,with her!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gaia and Titus*

Gaia and Titus look amazing together-I love how she is following him.

I completely concur with you that having two dogs is wonderful!!!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Gaia and Titus look amazing together-I love how she is following him.
> 
> I completely concur with you that having two dogs is wonderful!!!!


Thanks and I really do love and would advise,all of you to have 2 or more dogs!.
It makes for a lot of laughter to see them romp together.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*More pixs!.*

Here are a couple more of her:





















and finally,pooped:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't know that you'd gotten a puppy. She's beautiful. I'm so happy for you, now that you're a 2 doggie family again. I bet she livens things up all around. Thanks for sharing the pics. 

Titus is as handsome as ever btw!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> I didn't know that you'd gotten a puppy. She's beautiful. I'm so happy for you, now that you're a 2 doggie family again. I bet she livens things up all around. Thanks for sharing the pics.
> 
> Titus is as handsome as ever btw!


Thanks!.
Having 2 doggies,again,is wonderful and she is a wonderful addition even if she ,never,stops.


----------

